# Anybody ever try Fougasse?



## chave982 (Sep 30, 2007)

Found this at Wegmans...it's delicious! Has spinach and garlic in it, and tastes just like really good garlic bread. Just wondering if anybody else has ever seen it. 

I never posted pictures before, so I hope this works..picture of my girlfriend holding it, and one of half of it sliced up to be served with a pasta dish.


----------



## QSis (Sep 30, 2007)

I've never heard of it, but I looked it up and it sounds absolutely fantastic!

I don't have Wegman's around here, but I will keep my eyes open for this bread!

Here's a recipe I found that I might try.  Fougasse - Allrecipes

Lee


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 30, 2007)

Fougasse is a Provençal bread that is baked in the shape of fingers.  I've never heard of it with that kind of stuff in it... it's usually an olive oil bread and often has olives in it....  depending upon who's made it, it can be sublime or ridiculous....


----------



## Loprraine (Oct 1, 2007)

I love fougasse.  We used to buy it a small Italian bakery in Montreal.  It was either topped with olives, or thinly sliced tomatoes, either way, it was wonderful!!!


----------



## fireweaver (Oct 1, 2007)

chave, they opened up a wegmans near baltimore about 2 years ago (when i was living up there), and i too was utterly compelled to purchase that palm-leaf shaped savory bread.  it was *fantastic*, especially after being popped in the oven for a few minutes to warm/crispy it up.  i've never seen that style of bread anywhere else besides the one store, though.


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 1, 2007)

How very interesting!  Thanks for the pics!


----------

